# Just got an email from B&H about my backorder status



## MannishBoyX (Oct 7, 2018)

I preordered on September 21. The email just said: “The following is still out of stock.” Then it shows the EOS R kit and grip that I ordered. Is this email irrelevant? Or does it mean that I’m not going to get mine shipped during the first wave of shipments?


----------



## dak723 (Oct 7, 2018)

Uh...seems to me that only B&H can answer your question. I would contact them.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 7, 2018)

MannishBoyX said:


> I preordered on September 21. The email just said: “The following is still out of stock.” Then it shows the EOS R kit and grip that I ordered. Is this email irrelevant? Or does it mean that I’m not going to get mine shipped during the first wave of shipments?


Irrelevant.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 9, 2018)

Thats not relevant, they always send those out of stock notices. Once you have received the camera, they then catchup to tell you its being shipped. B&H is better than Amazon for pre-orders, but still mixed up a bit.


----------

